# GET SHORTY : Day trip to the Nipple



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Was lucky enough to be able to head down to OB for THX Giving this year minus the dogs and our daughter( Grandma was in town) . Saturday was forecasted to be nice so Reggie and his kids and me and my wife went on a one day fishing mission to the Nipple to see if we could scare up a wahoo and doo some deep drop prospecting.

The weather was near flat and calm winds with zero current made deep dropping a total pleasure this time. We arrived at 7:30 am in 700 feet of water and proceeded to catch fish everywhere we tried. We fished a area about 2 miles by 2 miles and found mud bottom in most places where Big Golden Tiles were living and biting.

We caught a 350 Qt cooler full of Goldens, Grey and one huge Yellowedge I caught. The funny thing about the yellowedge is , i didnt know i had a fish on till i reeled up cause my rod is so dang stiff . This yellowedge was about 30 pounds and never gave a single tug ?

We landed 5 tiles over 20 pounds and the rest were 8-15 pounds which was a great grade of fish . All ate squid at a depth of 660 to 750 feet , but trolling produced zero strikes . We tried 4 to 5 knots with rapalas and stretch 30's for NADA. Water looked off color but not bad and was 72 degrees.

Pics to follow


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to 'Bust 'Em Up'.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. I heard tile fish are yummy yummy.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report any pics?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Great post as always!

For a dude that lives 400 miles from the coast...you sure make up for lost time when you're here!!!! lol


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Great report any pics?


:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Way to 'Bust 'Em Up'.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Really nice fish


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report, little guy has that "I'm the man" look on his face. I'm sure he's well hooked on this sport!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!! that's a nice yellow edge and some good size goldens. got my meter running. I'm ready to go deeeeep!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a great day of deep dropping. It's hard to beat the yellowedge for eating and those big tiles sure are fun to catch. Great report!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good eats for sure! Glad you were able to get out!

Robert


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Whole lot of good eats there. Congrats on a well day spent with friends.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Good eats for sure! Glad you were able to get out!
> 
> Robert


No Kiddng Robert 

It's so painful owning and paying for a boat and not being able to use it due to the usual suspects : work:weather:deer hunting : family obligations : others not being able to go :ect

We are really getting excited about heading out in late December / January for wahoo and tuna SW of OB .


Hope to see you out :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

recess said:


> Whole lot of good eats there. Congrats on a well day spent with friends.



Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Great report, little guy has that "I'm the man" look on his face. I'm sure he's well hooked on this sport!


That's my partners younger son who I am training to run the deck : he's in charge of placing every fish into the box too

His ten year old brother was trained this trip to drive the boat while on the spot so we could run the deep drop rods : He was so awesome :thumbsup:


These dudes are our future cause I'm getting old :thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is the most precise fishing report i have ever read.
keep those posts coming. easy to read.


jack


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and detailed report, congrats on an awesome day of fishing!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice trip. Ready to get back out. Hunting just isn't the same.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

KBGAub said:


> Nice trip. Ready to get back out. Hunting just isn't the same.



Welllllllllll I've been having a great season 

5 bucks 5 states 

In truck driving to Kansas right now !!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any luck on the wahoo bite at all, or did you not give it that much of a shot?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> Any luck on the wahoo bite at all, or did you not give it that much of a shot?


We tried for a few hrs with no bites at all .


Got bored and went back to bottom fishing and exploring .


----------

